# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Como Hacer Un Pendulo

## elmagobarreda

COMO HACER UN PENDULO

El péndulo, ese accesorio, que muchos no tenemos y bastantes queremos. He ideado una forma muy fácil de fabricar un péndulo con materiales que puedas encontrar en casa, no se necesita ser todo un manitas, pero si paciencia. 

---------Los materiales son los siguientes:
Un imperdible, unos alicates de cortar alambre, unos alicates normales (preferiblemente de punta), una canica, y un trocito de cuerda, a elección. Debajo hay una foto de los materiales, menos la cuerda que es a elección.

---------- ¿Como proceder? 

La construcción es sencilla, debajo de las instrucciones tenis una foto de cómo quedara todo, con unos números, que serán para detallar la construcción paso a paso.

1- Primero, cogemos el imperdible, y con los alicates de cortar alambre cortamos la cabeza y la puntita punzante del imperdible, como el número 1 de la foto.

2- Después de cortar la cabeza y la punta del imperdible, hay que doblarlo tal y como están en las fotos 3, 4, 5, 6 y 7. Cuando lo ayas doblado se pone la canica y se realizan los ajustes finales moldeándolo con la canica puesta para que quede apretada.  De esa forma de doblarlo se coloca la canica y no se cae para nada

3- Luego de doblarlo y todo, ponemos la canica, que es el alma del péndulo, que por cierto, tiene una ventaja, que puede ser intercambiada por otra del mismo tamaño, y así poder cambiarle el “look” de vez en cuando, cuando os aburráis del color. Podéis ver como queda la canica en las fotos 8 y 9.

4- Luego le pones una cuerdecita que tengas por hay. Mi recomendación  de la cuerda  deria colocarla negra, así da un aspecto mas a péndulo y no se nota tanto que sea una cuerda, en mi opinión da un efecto mejor que si la pones blanca o de otro color. Y mi recomendación de la canica, seria ponerla transparente, o negra también, así pega con el plateado del imperdible.

PSD : LAS FOTOS LAS HE DEJADO ADJUNTAS AL MENSAJE

Saludos y espero que os guste. Flash.

----------


## angelilliks

Coñe ¿y el próximo de qué va? ¿de cómo hacer la O con un canuto?  :001 302: 

PD: Es original lo de usar el impredible, pero ¿no crees que debe ser bonito estéticamente un péndulo?

----------


## Inherent

Me ha parecido bastante original también!  Un nuevo fascículo de bricomagia :-)

Como mejora, para una versión 2.0 del péndulo, se podría plantear algo para que no se viera la bisagra del imperdible; bueno, la parte circular, ya sabéis a lo que me refiero ...lo que no sé es qué.

----------


## pujoman

Pendulo impromptu:

coges un colgante y un anillo...fin

y si el anillo es magnetico y llevas el M5...puedes hacer muchas cosas

saludos!

PD:ta mu bien ese pendulo (aunque yo tengo uno de verdad :Cool1: )

----------


## elmagobarreda

Pujoman, gracias por hacerte notar  :Wink1:  . Y si, es mejor comprarse uno, pero son caros, y este te sale... por nada si tienes todo en casa... 

Lo de si es estetico, eso no tendria mucha importancia a mi parecer, si te dicen o preguntan algo tal como "Vaya pendulo" o "¿ Y ese pendulo ?" pues contestas "Me lo he echo en casa, me a costado mucho hacer que tenga poderes especiales..." O incluso, como puedes cambiar la canica, puedes decir que cada color sirve para algun proposito... Yo hoy me lo he llevado a clase, tambien una baraja, y a faltado un profesor, me an permitida sacar la baraja, y he echo un jueguecito de encontrar la cara elegida con el pendulo. Los compañeros de clase mira que son rebuscados, que me lo rebuscan todo, (por eso no hago habitualmente juegos y se como tratarlos) pues algunos alfinal del juego me an dicho que si les dejaba el pendulo, y al decirles que lo he hecho yo... Les a gustado mas. Yo creo que esta muy bien.

Saludos.

----------


## pujoman

Pendulo magnetico:

en vez de la canica, existen Bolitas de iman, de diferentes tamaños. 
Pensareis...i que pesao con los imanes!!!

pues si, lo soy, pero siempre por el bien de obtener mas beneficios en un artilugio aparentamente normal.

saludos!!

PD: en un juego que se use pendulo, no hace falta mucho decir nada de él, simplemente dices que tu tio/padre/familiar/abuelo...era zahorí y que de generacion en generacion ha pasado este pendulo...y ahora lo tienes tu etc. (por ejemplo).

Si es magnetico no lo dejes, por si llevan algo magneitzable (que no se les quede pegado).
Pero bien, con uno normal(el mio es normal) puedes hacer muchas cosas.

Un test de vivos/muertos....puede ser escalofriante en unas buenas circumstancias...

saludoss

----------


## elmagobarreda

Muy bueno pujoman. Se me habia pasado por la cabeza lo del iman... pero como no tengo esfericos lo deje correr. Lo del zahori me agustado, me lo apunto. 
Sobre lo del test de "vivos y muertos" de que trata ?

Saludos y gracias de antemano.

----------


## majo23

me parece original la idea me sirvio mucho para una tarea :D jeje saludos y exitos!!

----------


## Sentiras

Gracias, mago Barreda. Es original, porque aunque no tiene la perfección de fabricación de los péndulos comerciales, tiene ese puntito de autenticidad, de esfuerzo, como si realmente fuera importante y el mentalista se lo hubiera construido porque lo necesitara, no como un adorno. Los que tienen un acabado industrial puede sospecharse que sean meros adornos para el juego, éste en cambio es como un experimento casero para comprobar la fuerza de la mente.

----------

